# Knifemen, gunmen, atheletes...how quick are YOUR reflexes?



## Cruentus (Aug 16, 2005)

Reflex tester here:

http://www.happyhub.com/network/reflex/

Warning! Very addictive!!


----------



## dubljay (Aug 17, 2005)

I've got the reflexes of a cat... a dead one.  .297 seconds... good greif thats bad.


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 17, 2005)

I averaged around .25 but I managed .14 once.  

I seemded to be faster with blue colors.  With reds and pinks, it seemed like I took about .03-.05 longer on average.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 17, 2005)

.29 was my best time...


----------



## guromkb (Aug 18, 2005)

I must be old with bad eyes cause it said .278 hmmm thank god I cheat


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 18, 2005)

I figure anything in the 0.2's is pretty good. I heard of a university study where they took atheletes and figured out their reaction times. I believe they had to do a series of movements for each test, though, not just click a mouse.

Regardless, 0.4 seconds was the lowest they got, and these were College Atheletes with better physical capabilities then most people.

Paul


----------



## Knarfan (Aug 18, 2005)

My best was .22 but, I averaged between .27 & .29. I only had three hours sleep last night I'll try again after a full nights sleep. Hows that for an excuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ?


Frank


----------



## punisher73 (Aug 18, 2005)

I got a .16 three times.  All it said was "nice".


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Aug 19, 2005)

I got one at .097 -- obviously I'd started pressing the key before it turned, and just got lucky. I did get a legit few in the .15-.18 range, but most were ranging from .23 to .26. A few times I was really slow and it asked me if I fell asleep. Though I noticed I definitely got better as I practiced.  All of this I did with the conventional way: when I saw the color change, I pressed the mouse button and released it.

I did, however, get a bug to see if I could "cheat" my way to better scores, and here's what I figured out (don't read if you don't want to know the cheat method to much better times): the timer registers on the _upstroke_ of the mouse button -- that is, when you release the mouse button.  Once I figured that out, I would hit the start button, then immediately move the mouse to the stop button and press the mouse button but not release it.  When the color changed, then I'd release, and the timer would pop.  I reliably shaved .05-.07 off my average doing this.  Apparently, my downstroke took .05ish seconds.  Once I did this, I was getting .20 times very easily, and dipping way down low on the fast ones.


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 20, 2005)

Joe Talmadge said:
			
		

> I did, however, get a bug to see if I could "cheat" my way to better scores, and here's what I figured out (don't read if you don't want to know the cheat method to much better times): the timer registers on the _upstroke_ of the mouse button -- that is, when you release the mouse button.  Once I figured that out, I would hit the start button, then immediately move the mouse to the stop button and press the mouse button but not release it.  When the color changed, then I'd release, and the timer would pop.  I reliably shaved .05-.07 off my average doing this.  Apparently, my downstroke took .05ish seconds.  Once I did this, I was getting .20 times very easily, and dipping way down low on the fast ones.


  That doesn't really sound like cheating.  You're still acting in response to the color change.  If it reacts to the release of the button instead of the press, then you're slowing your time by not "cheating."

Edit to add: this got me curious so I did it 10 times by clicking, and 10 times by releasing.  My average when clicking was .26 and my average when releasing was .20 so the difference using the two methods was 6/100 or just over 1/20 of 1 second.   Interesting...(in case it's not apparent from this post, I'm bored )


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 20, 2005)

Joe...you cheated! I was doing the full press, not the press and wait to release....

that's O.K., though, because in a fighting situation, cheaters win. So....good job! 

Paul


----------



## Dan G (Aug 20, 2005)

best was 0.15,(although got lucky with a 0 - also pretty bored)

norm was 0.19 to 0.23

Try this one as well.
http://www.getyourwebsitehere.com/jswb/rttest01.html

best average was 0.1824


Does anyone notice much difference when fully focusing or just using their peripheral vision?

Dan


----------



## Dan G (Aug 20, 2005)

Joe Talmadge said:
			
		

> I got one at .097 -- obviously I'd started pressing the key before it turned, and just got lucky. I did get a legit few in the .15-.18 range, but most were ranging from .23 to .26. A few times I was really slow and it asked me if I fell asleep. Though I noticed I definitely got better as I practiced. All of this I did with the conventional way: when I saw the color change, I pressed the mouse button and released it.
> 
> I did, however, get a bug to see if I could "cheat" my way to better scores, and here's what I figured out (don't read if you don't want to know the cheat method to much better times): the timer registers on the _upstroke_ of the mouse button -- that is, when you release the mouse button. Once I figured that out, I would hit the start button, then immediately move the mouse to the stop button and press the mouse button but not release it. When the color changed, then I'd release, and the timer would pop. I reliably shaved .05-.07 off my average doing this. Apparently, my downstroke took .05ish seconds. Once I did this, I was getting .20 times very easily, and dipping way down low on the fast ones.


Tried it and had the same drop of .05 - .07 by removing the downstroke.

Dan


----------



## swiftpete (Aug 21, 2005)

i don't think thats cheating either really..it's still your reaction time that's being measured. Anyway i just got  0.188 3 times on the trot. yeah! Quite hungover so might try when i've had a bit more sleep.


----------

